# Call/sms blocking app with ability to block sms from non-numeric numbers



## spacedrone808 (Sep 24, 2013)

...and with whitelist support for those numbers.

I`am using Call Control now. This app can block non-numerical numbers. But no whitelist support.

What for this stuff, you ask?

Answer: information from cellular providers and from banks comes from such numbers. But they trapped in spam and you have always to look blocked log. It is very annoying.

You thoughts about this problem...any suggestions?


----------

